# Cigar Stories: Liga Privada Único Serie Papas Fritas Petit Corona



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm a new cigar smoker and just last month I found the DE Liga photo thread. I saw some of the photos of peoples collections and my mouth watered to have one. I could see that people were absolutely in love with these things. I called around to the b&ms around here and all I could find is the Undercrown (which I absolutely loved.) So I ended up buying a tin of these entry level Ligas since they were readily available online.

I remember when I first saw the collections posted in the big thread, I thought that these Ligas are gorgeous cigars. They looked to have a rustic feel to them with their presentation and that is right up my alley. I could only stand to let my tin sit for a week before having to try one. I had about an hour to burn so I figured one of these Papas Fritas would be perfect.

It wasn't as cold this day (about 50 degrees) so I opened my garage door and noticed how lovely the cigar looked with the light pouring in from behind it.
1










2









The foot band came off with no fuss at all and the pig tail seemed made to play nicely with my Cuban Crafters Perfect cutter. It came off with one clip.
3









This was the first cigar that I've had that seemed to target in on just the tip of my tounge. A blast of pepper spice made its self known through out my entire maiden voyage into Liga which lasted about 40-45 minutes.
4









Like all good things, the end of this Corona came to an end....rather quickly as one would expect from a cigar this size. I sat this one down with the respect it deserved to extinguish itself. I plan to let the remaining 3 rest in the humidor for a month or two before I give another one a go. There were some other flavors that I noticed but the pepper on this one was so overwhelming that I could hardly notice the other flavors.

5


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

in the last pic, the cigar is floating?


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

defetis said:


> in the last pic, the cigar is floating?


I'm sure fans of Liga believe these things can levitate and walk across water. lol


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

It's not near gone yet. That stick has another 15 minutes left in it for sure!


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> It's not near gone yet. That stick has another 15 minutes left in it for sure!


I agree. As it was my first Liga, I stopped photographing it there so I could try harder to take in the actual experience of smoking it. Enough to have to ash it twice more after that pic.

As a photographer its hard for me to focus on two things at once. In order for me to make nice pictures, I have to completely focus on getting the composition right (the technical part comes naturally now.) This intense focus means I'm not getting to enjoy the cigar as much (or the beauty of a sunset or whatever the subject may be.) So I ended the visual part of this Cigar Story where you see it so that I could give the Papas Fritas a fair shake.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I finished my first tin of 4. The last one was great, at about 5 month of rest. Snagged another tin and hope to give it a year before sampling. I need to get more of these. The Cuban Crafter cutter really works great with pigtails.


----------

